# Seeking players for D&D in Shreveport, LA



## Dark_Arabin (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi,

My gaming group is looking to add 1-2 additional players.  We've been gaming together for around 3 years and have played 2 great campaigns already.  We emphasize character development, role-playing and good old strategy.  We're all late 20's.  If anyone out there is interested, please respond!

Will


----------

